# My Planted Discus Tank !!!!



## JazzyJeff

Heres a snap of my planted discus tank, I think I have finally sussed how too host pics so here goes !!!!!!
This is an old pic of the tank I will update with a newer one if this works !!!!!


----------



## JazzyJeff

Here it is last week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Needs a trim up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

that looks fantastic. loving the emersed growth.


----------



## JazzyJeff

Turned into a triffid !!!!! Got about 8 new plants from it so far, has another 2 on it at present !!!!!



By jazzyjeff123, shot with N73 at 2008-09-21


----------



## Mark Evans

awesome, what plant is it? gota get me one of them


----------



## jh81271

hi jazzyjef .your tank looks fantastic 
if you dont mind me asking what plants have you used
many thanks jason


----------



## aaronnorth

beautiful tank Jeff   

Do you mind giving us some more info like ferts, lighting etc


----------



## jay

Nice tank, perfect discus set up... has this been featured on PFK site? swear I've seen it before. Real nice.

Whats the spec of the tank though fella?

Good centrepiece amazon sword there too.


----------



## aaronnorth

jay said:
			
		

> Nice tank, perfect discus set up... has this been featured on PFK site? swear I've seen it before. Real nice.
> 
> Whats the spec of the tank though fella?
> 
> Good centrepiece amazon sword there too.




after you have mentioned that i think i have too!


----------



## JazzyJeff

You are correct guys, my tank was featured in PFK in October 03 and is still on their site I believe
The tank is 6x2x18" holds 510l
Lighting is 2x 125w MV pendants
Filtration is Fluval FX5
CO2 Hobbyfish Unit with JBL Diffuser
I am currently using the EasyLife range of ferts and am getting good results from them
Substrate is Dennerlle Deponit mix but this maybe changing too Tropica when I get the chance as I feel the Dennerlle is almost depleted as its been in their since Feb 03

Main fish are obviously the Discus but its also home too about 40 Garnet Tetras, a breeding shoal of Silver Tetras, Bristlenoses which have also multiplied in number and "Clownie" the Clown Loach who is atleast 10 years old !!!!!


----------



## the Guru!

very nice mate, i like it


----------



## Mark Evans

cor, guru! is that your tank in your sig?


----------



## Thomas McMillan

saintly said:
			
		

> cor, guru! is that your tank in your sig?



It's one of Amano's.


----------



## Mark Evans

thought id seen it somewhere.


----------



## jh81271

hi jazzyjeff
just another post to find out about what plants you are using for foreground and background
they look fantastic.Iam thinking about rescaping again and the effect of the plants you have  is just what i am looking for
I have tryed to get access to pfk oct 2003 to glean more info but to no avail can you help!
many thanks jason


----------



## JazzyJeff

jh81271 said:
			
		

> hi jazzyjeff
> just another post to find out about what plants you are using for foreground and background
> they look fantastic.Iam thinking about rescaping again and the effect of the plants you have  is just what i am looking for
> I have tryed to get access to pfk oct 2008 to glean more info but to no avail can you help!
> many thanks jason




It was featured in 2003 mate thats why you wont find it in 08
You can search on the site under "Discusjockey"
As for the plants in the tank I have
Echinodorus Magdalensis(carpet)
Echinodorus Grandiflorus (large plant out top)
Echinodorus Bleheri
Echinodorus Rubin
Heteranthera Zosterifolia is the stem plant at he back I think !!!!!!


----------



## jh81271

thanks for that jeff
had a feeling magdalensis was your forground plant but i wasnt sure.looks impressive!
didnt think your background plant was zesteflora though {looked more exotic than that in photo} Ithought it was a plant i had never seen before!.What a beautiful plant !.I new about pfk 2003 my mistake.
thanks jason


----------



## jh81271

hi once again 
Ithink i should of said Heteranthera Zosterifolia LOL {what a plonker}LOL.
thanks jason


----------



## JazzyJeff

Heres a better pic of said plant, I might be wrong in what I think it is, its been in there a while and not sure were I ordered it from originally, Its an awesome grower though, I have too trim it often !!!!!


----------



## JazzyJeff

Looking down from top of tank view !!!!!


----------



## jh81271

looks like h/z to me
thanks for the xtra pics jeff.Everything looks so healthy!
I always thought h/z looked a bit spindly and fragile so i have never considered it before.Having seen it in your tank though you have changed my mind!.
many thanks 
jason


----------



## John Starkey

Hi Jeff,lovely setup mate,just one question do you anything special to your water,regards john.


----------



## JazzyJeff

john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Jeff,lovely setup mate,just one question do you anything special to your water,regards john.


Hi John my water is a mix of RO and HMA water its about 70%RO-30% Hma gives me softish water at about 250ms as the discus that are in the tank are German Stendker fish that are raised in harder water !!!!!!


----------



## Sye Davies

looks stunning as always jazz 8)


----------



## the Guru!

saintly said:
			
		

> cor, guru! is that your tank in your sig?



I wish lol


----------



## samc

ur tank looks great love the discus i tried them once take alot of looking after urs look great well done


----------



## hellohefalump

I love it!

Considering the tank size, makes me realise that those discus are huge!

What is HMA water?  

I love the lights - they look very stylish.


----------



## TDI-line

Lovely tank Jeff.


----------



## louis_last

i bet the cat likes this tank.


----------



## Cyworld

Nice tank and beautiful discus.
When you first got your discus did it eat properly?
How did you get it to eat?


----------



## disucsmac

beautifully set up and so colourful,you should be really proud!


----------



## glenn

hi, i love your tank and wonderfull plant growth. i just read you use a fx5, im wondering if i should get one and wanted to ask what you think of it.
atm im swaying more towards a tetra tec ex1200.


----------



## JazzyJeff

Hi Glenn FX5 is working well silent as a mouse and excellent power output in regards flow, you also have a lot of filter area ..... freind of mine has the tetra  tec on test at the moment and reckons its a bit noisy !!!!!


----------



## Steve Smith

Hey Jeff, gorgeous tank.  Truely stunning!  Quick question about the mercury lamps.  I'm hopefully getting a couple of 125w MV pendants, and I'll need to get some new bulbs for them I think.  What bulbs are you using with yours?  (and where do you get them?! )

Again, absolutely jaw dropping tank mate


----------



## JazzyJeff

http://www.bltdirect.com/product.php?pi ... ES&cat=361

Here you go Steve !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ben_K

That is a lovely tank Jeff!  8)


----------



## mzm

Great tank and nice discus!! Well done!!

I love Stendker's. Have two and should be getting two more soon.


----------



## Hugosek78

this is what I want at home


----------



## psantos

Wow, that looks great!


----------



## GOSEANY

Love the tank, is the key to keeping Discus in the planted tank to get them fully grown mature fish??
Thanks.
Sean


----------



## Joe Turner

Beautiful healthy tank=beautiful healthy fish! Nice one!


----------



## REDSTEVEO

Hi JazzyJeff,

What temperature do keep your water at to keep the Discus happy without boiling the plants.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## REDSTEVEO

REDSTEVEO said:


> Hi JazzyJeff,
> 
> What temperature do keep your water at to keep the Discus happy without boiling the plants.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Steve


Bumped for reply.

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## alto

Looking at the OP's profile, JJ hasn't been on the site since May 2014 (but does have a homepage listed so you might contact through that)


----------



## flygja

28'C - 29'C for me. I live in the tropics where afternoon temps regularly reach 31-32'C indoors. I use fans to cool down the water, it's usually at 29'C. If my discus fall sick, I switch off the fans and the temp goes up to 30-31'C for a few days.


----------



## DavidW

Hi, love the tank! I'm setting up a new 350 litre planted discus tank, do you have any recommendation for a good substrate that works with the discus?

Thanks


----------



## thewizardhunter

Well done! Really nice tank.


----------



## themodernchap

That tank is amazing. Pretty similar to what I'm hoping to achieve with my new tank. Love the whole set up. Does it have a sump?


----------



## REDSTEVEO

JazzyJeff said:


> Here it is last week !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 73699
> Needs a trim up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice to see the good old fashioned Mercury Vapour Lamps, always one of my favourites and very pleasing on the eye in my view. Looks great.


----------

